# using saga 720II for rhinestone



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone here is using the saga 720II to cut the template for rhinestones? if yes can you tell me what setting are u using, please


----------



## Splash-X (Sep 7, 2008)

A Rhinestone Template is just a glorified thick flock type material with holes cut in it to allow the rhinestones to fall in to the holes to create your design. Any cutter capable of cutting thicker material stock CAN cut the templates.

It would be labor intensive to manually create your own template using circle objects in Illustrator or CorelDRAW but there are guides on how to do that.

That is where Rhinestone software comes in. There are two distinct parts to this type of software, the creation and the cutting. You don't HAVE to have software that is capable of directly printing using your Saga cutter. As long as the template can be exported from your design program and imported in to the program you use to cut it will work.


You can use WinPC Sign 2014 PRO (WinPCSIGN - PRO 2014, has 15 day trial) to create and then cut Rhinestone templates. The software has support for Saga cutters.


I also looked at The Rhinestone World (TRW), who makes TRWStone Wizard, a plugin for CorelDRAW. They also have a 30 day trial (Store - The Rhinestone World)


Like I said, if you wanted to, you could use Illustrator or CorelDRAW to create the template in vector format using circles that match the size rhinestones you're going to use and just open the file in your cutting software and cut. It isn't ideal but it works.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you, I have the software for rhinestone, I was asking, because the cutter was cutting good , thanks I figured it out


----------



## Splash-X (Sep 7, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what software did you end up choosing?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

The saga came with a software named Dragon, but for rhinestones I use rhinestone designer from DAS, also I have smart designer, my problem was that the cutter was cutting the pattern holes too small


----------

